# Please read! Herbies head shop!



## wareagle84 (Aug 10, 2010)

I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


----------



## 0mgwtfbbq (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know about that. I ordered 4 purple widows and 2 south african kwazulu's and every single one germed via the paper towel method. bad germination technique? really bad luck?

I've had good experience with them. You have to understand why they won't send you new seeds though. If they gave seeds to every guy who emailed them about seeds not germing they would be out a lot of stock. 

Thats alot of money though, shit sucks.


----------



## BuduGrow (Sep 16, 2010)

Herbies Headshop are no rip off thats for sure, i made a fresh purchase about 10 days ago, 25 Greenhouse cheese, 5 Big buddha cheese. I got 6 reserva kandy kush, 6 Apple jacks for FREE. I put 15 Gh chesse, 6 Apple jacks in root riot cubes, all have germinated very well and in only 3 days. I must say i have never had a problem with Herbies but i feel for you, it is a loss. I think it was bad luck, it does happen, i recently Germinated 5 Mazar from Dutch Passion, purchased in Amsterdam, fresh seeds, only 1 came through, bad luck again.. Remember the seeds are only souvenirs, which is a get out of jail free card for the seed shops, any seed shop..


----------



## scooterbhoy (Oct 5, 2010)

i,ve always had good results with herbies seeds and one time when i never my seeds were replaced asap


----------



## blubud (Jun 26, 2011)

ive made many purchases from other seed banks and have not had the customer service like i did at herbies i had orderd a pack of10 gh seeds gws fem from them and after 2 months i had been looking on the green house seeds co grow videos and noticed my plants dont look like gws but like white rhino i emailed herbies and got a quik response bryan said we have no control over how labs package or quality control the items but the would be happy to send me a knew 10 pack of gws fem if i was you i would email them again they have earned my buisiness for life!


----------



## benjamin alexander (Jun 26, 2011)

I certainly haven't had any problems with herbies and something you've gotta remember dude-they're the middle man! The breeder is responsible for the quality of the seeds. Having said that, herbies have never let me down to aus over many orders so far and i haven't had any problems, not even with the supposedly sketchy barney's farm seeds which all germed and are 3 weeks old right now


----------



## Green Apple (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't even tell my buddie's about herbie's......cause I want to keep the secret all to myself...lol Stealth, and crazy fast delivery (5 day's to the E coast). If you want to talk about junk seeds, just look down at your signature....he he he


----------



## benjamin alexander (Jul 1, 2011)

Uh bro herbies doesn't sell single seeds, the attitude does, can only order full packs from herbies and they only repackage if you go the super stealth option


----------



## karraker (Nov 4, 2011)

I always buy from Herbies Head Shop. I have always recieved STRONGE SEEDS the have germinated. The only ones I have had problems with is Barney's Tangerine dream. Only one germinated and herbies replaced them for free. I only buy from them, the price is cheap and the product is outstanding! Karraker


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 4, 2011)

Herbies is awesome! They sent me 10 fem grape gods when I ordered 10 reg. I kindly explained that i can't "collect" feminized seeds. They sent me a fresh reg 10 grape god FOR FREE, I didn't even have to make another purchase. I've also bought single seeds from them. ALL popped and are still alive. You might want to try saying that the seeds you received are defective, as that sounds better than my seeds never germinated or grew.


----------



## ChronicClouds (Nov 4, 2011)

benjamin alexander said:


> Uh bro herbies doesn't sell single seeds, the attitude does, can only order full packs from herbies and they only repackage if you go the super stealth option


They def DO sell single seeds! look around the site for a link to their single seed page.


----------



## corners (Nov 4, 2011)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


i have 7 for 7 so far from my herbies orders. No fails, came in less then a week and very discrete


----------



## corners (Nov 4, 2011)

benjamin alexander said:


> Uh bro herbies doesn't sell single seeds, the attitude does, can only order full packs from herbies and they only repackage if you go the super stealth option


Wrong. Herbies has a pick and mix also. Called "Herbies Pick and Mix"


----------



## resinousflowers (Nov 10, 2011)

herbies has been good to me.and the shipping is super quick.i got my seeds the next day.


----------



## slob (Nov 11, 2011)

Hmmmmm........... quite a few people standing up for herbies in here...... just wondering how many of these people work there.


----------



## joshuaaa (Nov 12, 2011)

i live in new zealand, ordered seeds off herbies and got them in 8 days!!! i shit myself i was that happy and 5/5 of the seeds ive planted so far have sprouted, id never buy from anywhere else, and mangaged to get thru our border security haha


----------



## joshuaaa (Nov 12, 2011)

i dont work there and i was really sceptical from buying off a stoner cartoon, seeds can be defective if they have been stored wrong, alot of money to waste for you bud but alot of people are saying they may replace them? give that a second go


----------



## redzi (Nov 12, 2011)

I had a bad batch of 50 Rapid Rooters...wasted some White Label seeds. Put the rest in some Happy Frog and all sprouted. That was the 5th and last time I used any plugs of any kind.


----------



## Extremes4uandi (May 25, 2012)

My wife and I made our first purchase from Herbie
s,we bought 10 nirvanna ice and got 3 free seeds,being first time collectors, I must say Herbies is one of the best companies we have purchased from.hard to believe but out of 10 seeds that were sent 6 looked like they were damaged about a month went by and for the hell of it my wife said email them and explain what happened after reading some reviews I wasn't to optamistic, would you believe I sent the email on Sunday night and Monday morning at 9:01 am they replied asking what exactly happened. I told them. I am so blown away they again replied and told us they had already sent a new package of 10 more nirvanna ice free of charge including shipping I checked with royal air and my seeds are on there way Hebrides you all rock you now have a customer for life.. As far as customer service 5 star all the way. As far as you people who say you got screwed remember Hebrides disclosure telling them your seeds did not germinate and you want your money back not do smart these are sovinars. I think the company is very reliable I will be buying more


----------



## Corso312 (May 25, 2012)

karraker said:


> I always buy from Herbies Head Shop. I have always recieved STRONGE SEEDS the have germinated. The only ones I have had problems with is Barney's Tangerine dream. Only one germinated and herbies replaced them for free. I only buy from them, the price is cheap and the product is outstanding! Karraker




you are a good company man..herbie should give you a raise


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 26, 2012)

never had an issue with herbie, he has some stuff in stock i can't find anywhere else.


----------



## blindbaby (May 26, 2012)

i had the basic same treatment from marijanaseeds.nl. they replaced the seeds i ordered (thai x sk#1) ten seeds two males sprouted. they replaced them. and it looks like right before they went into the container, they put em under their shoe. nice, huh? whats funny, is every one that i got on the free side from them, hermed! and all different strains!


----------



## Twisted694 (May 26, 2012)

BuduGrow said:


> Herbies Headshop are no rip off thats for sure, i made a fresh purchase about 10 days ago, 25 Greenhouse cheese, 5 Big buddha cheese. I got 6 reserva kandy kush, 6 Apple jacks for FREE. I put 15 Gh chesse, 6 Apple jacks in root riot cubes, all have germinated very well and in only 3 days. I must say i have never had a problem with Herbies but i feel for you, it is a loss. I think it was bad luck, it does happen, i recently Germinated 5 Mazar from Dutch Passion, purchased in Amsterdam, fresh seeds, only 1 came through, bad luck again.. Remember the seeds are only souvenirs, which is a get out of jail free card for the seed shops, any seed shop..





blubud said:


> ive made many purchases from other seed banks and have not had the customer service like i did at herbies i had orderd a pack of10 gh seeds gws fem from them and after 2 months i had been looking on the green house seeds co grow videos and noticed my plants dont look like gws but like white rhino i emailed herbies and got a quik response bryan said we have no control over how labs package or quality control the items but the would be happy to send me a knew 10 pack of gws fem if i was you i would email them again they have earned my buisiness for life!





karraker said:


> I always buy from Herbies Head Shop. I have always recieved STRONGE SEEDS the have germinated. The only ones I have had problems with is Barney's Tangerine dream. Only one germinated and herbies replaced them for free. I only buy from them, the price is cheap and the product is outstanding! Karraker





Extremes4uandi said:


> My wife and I made our first purchase from Herbie
> s,we bought 10 nirvanna ice and got 3 free seeds,being first time collectors, I must say Herbies is one of the best companies we have purchased from.hard to believe but out of 10 seeds that were sent 6 looked like they were damaged about a month went by and for the hell of it my wife said email them and explain what happened after reading some reviews I wasn't to optamistic, would you believe I sent the email on Sunday night and Monday morning at 9:01 am they replied asking what exactly happened. I told them. I am so blown away they again replied and told us they had already sent a new package of 10 more nirvanna ice free of charge including shipping I checked with royal air and my seeds are on there way Hebrides you all rock you now have a customer for life.. As far as customer service 5 star all the way. As far as you people who say you got screwed remember Hebrides disclosure telling them your seeds did not germinate and you want your money back not do smart these are sovinars. I think the company is very reliable I will be buying more


^^Do some of these look a little fishy to anyone else?? LOL!

Anyways, I got a few fem. and a few reg from them germinating right now. Hopefully the free one isn't too herm-prone!


----------



## bundee1 (May 26, 2012)

I popped achance 5 pack of TGA Ace of Spades that I got from Herbies. I drowned 3 in seedpots. Of the two that lived I got a nice male I culled and a beautiful lady in flower.
Real deal for me so far.


----------



## Brother Numsi (May 27, 2012)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


Did you contact Herbies? Also, if you get no satisfaction from ANY company that advertises, go to the ad medium e.g. this web site or High Times and ask that they contact THEIR ADVERTISER. High Times' editor has helped in the past.


----------



## kermit2692 (May 28, 2012)

i notice the guy who made this thread named the seeds he germed fine and didnt name the strain he got from herbies that didnt germ...what strain was it that fully failed to germ?? idk i feel like its luck of the draw but i use attitude with no problems ever.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (May 28, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> I popped achance 5 pack of TGA Ace of Spades that I got from Herbies. I drowned 3 in seedpots. Of the two that lived I got a nice male I culled and a beautiful lady in flower.
> Real deal for me so far.


i got five flowering under 12/12, 3 1/2 weeks old from seed and no signs of males yet in the last 3-4 days. they all smell like lemonade and berries.


----------



## bundee1 (May 28, 2012)

2 days ago my AOS smelled like cherry chapstick. Today they smell like rotting banana peels and overripe mangoes and almost all of my stems are purple. Crossing my fingers she'll finish beautifully.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (May 30, 2012)

Herbies have done good things for me when they really had no reason to, just from asking them nicely... Herbies always treat me right and have earned my continuing business...


----------



## Twisted694 (Jun 7, 2012)

Planted 3 fems and 2 reg seeds from them. 1 fem and 1 reg did not germinate/grow. :/

I guess it is just a luck of the draw.. seeds are still seeds..


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jun 7, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> never had an issue with herbie, he has some stuff in stock i can't find anywhere else.


That is why I shop at Herbies to...


----------



## ashton9 (Jul 21, 2012)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


i have used and successfully grow seeds from herbies and my freind has too they was very helpfull when i phoned


----------



## conserta (Aug 23, 2012)

Herbies Seeds are far from a rip-off they're probably one of the best and most professional distributors of seeds in the world. They have an amazing selection and they ship EVERYWHERE. Just received my order today from them, and everything was perfect and more with all the free seeds they give you. Just a heads up though if you in the west coast of the United States allow around 3 to 4 weeks for delivery, but other than that A+++++ company.


----------



## wink420 (Sep 25, 2012)

HERBIE is the only seed bank i mess with, super fast and very stealth delivery to pennsylvania less than 10 days, received over 200 seeds from his shop and all of them have germinated,believe you got some bad luck with you.


----------



## rdo420 (Sep 26, 2012)

Haven't read all the posts and pretty sure it has been mentioned but thier just the middle man so to speak. Germination problem is more with the breeder in my opinion. GL with everything though.


----------



## drvonshineck (Oct 1, 2012)

My experience with herbies has been a good one also.

I bought two seeds one never germinated and was offered a free replacement seed on completion of my next sale in addition to their freebies can't say fairer than that.

Also herbies pick and mix do offer single seeds but I think this is a fairly recent move.


----------



## resinousflowers (Oct 1, 2012)

herbies are a very good seedbank,ive never had a problem ordering from them.and their shipping is super quick.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Oct 1, 2012)

Anybody have a problem with them not sending a confirmation E-mail? I ordered seeds on Saturday and they STILL haven't sent me a Confirmation E-mail. They took my money already. This is starting to piss me off.


----------



## SmokinErb22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Herbie's is closed Saturday after 1:30 PM EST and Sunday. You've likely gotten your confirmation email by now, probably on Monday when they re-opened.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 14, 2012)

FresnoFarmer said:


> Anybody have a problem with them not sending a confirmation E-mail? I ordered seeds on Saturday and they STILL haven't sent me a Confirmation E-mail. They took my money already. This is starting to piss me off.


Payments are processed by an outside business, not Herbie's. These businesses do not send any type of correspondence. Herbie's will. You aren't getting ripped off.


----------



## Zipperhead (Dec 5, 2012)

I ordered THC Bomb (10) only 3 came up and are very sickly, not even developing a second set of leaves after a week in rockwool, I explained this to them and send me 10 replacements, plus I ordered 10 more. I'v only had an issue with the THC Bomb everything else I've order were first class. I thinking there's bad THC Bomb seeds going around. I germinated 10 more and in 24Hrs. they are showing a tap root hopefully these will be stronger, will put them in rockwool tomorrow.
No complaints with Herbies


----------



## Milly C (Jan 11, 2013)

I certainly don't agree. I have made multiple purchases from Herbie's and had no dramas whatsoever.
Recently I bought some Auto flowering seeds (Super Cali Haze) and the freebies were 2 X feminized seeds, and 2 X regular seeds.
When I received the confirmation email, I requested they not send the freebies, (be a waste) as I am only set up for Auto's. 
My Cali Haze seeds arrived today along with 3 freebie seeds of a very nice Auto flowering variety (La Bella Afrodita) I had not encountered 
during my search. Can't wait to try them both.
I would recommend Herbie's to anyone, especially if they live in Oz as I do.


----------



## lowblower (Jan 24, 2013)

Always had 100% germination from herbies. Plus he does special delivery so u can track the package, for about £7. Better than Attitude, who charged me £11.50 for delivery coz i HAD TO buy some stupid gift in order to be able to buy a postal service that includes tracking. The fucking "cool mug" which i went for as one of the options, came in the post BROKEN. Fuckin gimps, they packed my £7 mug i didnt even want to buy, in about 2mm thick bubble wrap, with one coating around the circumference of the cup. Im not even gonna bother asking for another one, it was a shitty design anyway


----------



## billythekid12 (Jan 24, 2013)

why blame the seedbank they dont breed the seeds they are just simply a middle man for us growers


----------



## NuteGreenwitch (Mar 23, 2013)

I know this thread is a couple months old, but I assure you, Herbies Head Shop in NOT a SCAM. They have been expedient, their shipping techniques/stealth can't be beat, they respond quickly to emails and their selection is great. Sorry, but the OP on this one is wrong. My two cents~


----------



## gagekko (Mar 23, 2013)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


23 posts... Go figure


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 23, 2013)

+1 for herbies ..really nice people also great customer service


----------



## Natural Gas (Mar 23, 2013)

silverhazefiend said:


> +1 for herbies ..really nice people also great customer service


+2 for Herbies...FWIW


----------



## jessica d (Mar 23, 2013)

+3 x never any problems


----------



## Redeye Bri (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish a Moderator would change the thread title or lock it. It is cool that so many people have come to Herbie's defense, but the problem is that every time the thread is bumped, there are people that will only read the thread title, and may form a poor opinion based on that. Having said all that, I am bumping the thread to say this...


----------



## DJ STUNTZ (Apr 1, 2013)

Herbies head shop. I have recieved around 40+ seeds of 13 different varieties and had only 1 not germinate fully. plus i recieved them in less than a week . i say herbies is the way to go!!!


----------



## honest truth (Jun 23, 2013)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


 you are correct, herbies is scum. they spend all of their time posting all of the fake positive statements about themselves when in fact they are pure rip offs. don't be fooled, don't do business with these thieves. you've been warned, if you end out with a sore and bleeding arse you will be another herbies victim fooled by the stupid low lifes at herbies. herbie you suck.


----------



## amgprb (Jun 23, 2013)

honest truth said:


> you are correct, herbies is scum. they spend all of their time posting all of the fake positive statements about themselves when in fact they are pure rip offs. don't be fooled, don't do business with these thieves. you've been warned, if you end out with a sore and bleeding arse you will be another herbies victim fooled by the stupid low lifes at herbies. herbie you suck.


That was a wonderful review! Lots of facts to backup your statements! So, please tell us your story. You go off on a rant and you dont even discuss why?

I dont know what problem you had, but i have had 4 wonderful experiences with them in the past few months. My all tine favorite ceed shop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2013)

I love when cats rant about how bad a breeder or seed bank is, but then don't include details about why they feel as such.
Most likely the guys sent some inappropriate email to herbie's, and herbies had no choice but to get them the run around. 
Words things discretely, and be super courteous. You get more flies with sugar!


----------



## doobiemizer (Jul 6, 2013)

Zipperhead said:


> I ordered THC Bomb (10) only 3 came up and are very sickly, not even developing a second set of leaves after a week in rockwool, I explained this to them and send me 10 replacements, plus I ordered 10 more. I'v only had an issue with the THC Bomb everything else I've order were first class. I thinking there's bad THC Bomb seeds going around. I germinated 10 more and in 24Hrs. they are showing a tap root hopefully these will be stronger, will put them in rockwool tomorrow. No complaints with Herbies- had 3of 5 THC Bombs go hermie though


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Herbies IS A SCAM EVERYBODY RUNNNNNNNN! 


"while everyone orders from the tude il get all of herbies goodies first!!"

-HGK420


Herbies is good to go, Just gotta always refer to yourself as a collector. be whimsical and easy hearted and everything will get taken care of. Go in talking Hard with FACTS then ur toast. FACTS get used in court lol so they gotta hide from FACTS! 

Germ issues most likely would be with a breeder but there is always the chance of improper storage at the seed bank. I don't think herbie has any storage issues as everyone i know who have ordered from them has been very happy. my first order with them is in the wind right now and it was for something that was NOWHERE else. herbies seems to do that, hold on to strains that woulda been sold out elsewhere.

Im sorry to hear you had such a negative experience with these guys, I've found they are the GoTo bank when You catch grief elsewhere. or when you are lookin for something that might of been scooped up too fast for you to get. herbie is a G lol


----------



## Chiefems (Jul 6, 2013)

Herbies is great 100% so far on both my orders. Even with freebies.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 6, 2013)

Love Herbies......only had one order.....but was great customer service....and fast delivery!
Sorry if you experienced otherwise.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 7, 2013)

HGK420 has the right idea. Just use composure in your wording and bam! Satisfaction. 

Don't ever email with" my seeds did not germinate" hence the disclaimer stating on all seed sites that says "germination is illegal, only souvenirs, and not for cultivation".

I know we all know that the seed is for growing but legally we just have to play stupid, so email that "the aesthetics of your collectable seeds is distorted/ruined due to shipment". 

I have a western union money order headed in herbies direction, haven't tried a money order since the seeds boutique days, so kind of nervous. I'll throw a heads up when/if they send me a conformation email stating they got my order and its being processed. Fingers crossed. 

Has anyone used a money order to from Herbies lately with success(in US that is), how long did it take roughly? Peace and good vibes.


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jul 7, 2013)

I got my first beans from herbies a couple of months ago. Bought a 5 pack of NL's and got 1 fem freebie and 2 regular feebies. 8 out of 8 germed...Package came in 10 days and the stealth was fucking AMAZING!

Dont listen to the 1 post wonder with all his facts...Herbies is the shit and they got my business...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2013)

Sent my western union money order on 7/3, herbies received it and shipped order on 7/8, it got to LA ISC on the 7/9, passed through on 7/12. hopefully will be arriving to destination today or tomorrow. Hopefully green tape free! But so far herbies has been phenomenal. I mean ten days for a money order! So yeah; big bump in herbies direction so far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 13, 2013)

Ten Days! I dropped my money order to herbies in the PO drop box at 3 pm on 7/3, and got my seeds(no green tape) at 3pm on 7/13. Ten days;from US to UK back to US. Herbies has been the fastest I have ever tried, plus 8 free beans to boot. Even with a credit card at the attitude it still took 2 weeks. Heads up though if you send a money order, send it registered mail, that way you can track it on it's way to the UK if you want. I didn't need it. Jam on.
Go get your beans on, just send me a few. LOL. Hope this helps anyone curious about the MO option.


----------



## Lo Budget (Jul 16, 2013)

I placed an order with Herbie's on the evening of 7/11. Got my gear this morning (7/16). That's five days to the midwest. And two of those days were the weekend. I ordered 9 beans & got those and 8 freebies. I'll use them again.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 16, 2013)

ordered wayyyy before the 4th and still no luck here. royal mail says the its in the US and USPS says origin is preparing post. I'm sure i just gotta wait it out a bit longer and it will be good, i hope ole customs man isn't takin his time with it.


----------



## raiderman (Jul 16, 2013)

most of my orders are 2 weex avg.tracking is always 3 days behind,maybe this week.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2013)

HGK420 said:


> ordered wayyyy before the 4th and still no luck here. royal mail says the its in the US and USPS says origin is preparing post. I'm sure i just gotta wait it out a bit longer and it will be good, i hope ole customs man isn't takin his time with it.


Knock on wood. Fingers crossed for you, m8.


----------



## HGK420 (Jul 16, 2013)

lets hope. its a goodie that is about to be no more forever so id hate to loose em.


----------



## spontcumb (Dec 12, 2013)

NuteGreenwitch said:


> I know this thread is a couple months old, but I assure you, Herbies Head Shop in NOT a SCAM. They have been expedient, their shipping techniques/stealth can't be beat, they respond quickly to emails and their selection is great. Sorry, but the OP on this one is wrong. My two cents~


I certainly hope you're right about Herbie's. I just placed an order this past Saturday. I had ordered from attitude in October, with a resend in November. Both are sitting in Chicago's ISC. When I made my Herbie's order, I checked the shipping option that allows me to track my package. However.......When I got their email saying my order has been dispatched, they wrote this: 

*"**Unfortunately due to current problems with tracked mail not arriving we have sent your package by standard Airmail, this does not affect your guaranteed delivery and your package is fully insured."*

I had this order shipped to a different address. With 2 packages already seized, (and in case they have the previous address "on file"), I'm hoping this one will sail through.... My fingers, toes and any/all other body parts are crossed for this one....lol


----------



## Unicloner (Dec 12, 2013)

Woah!!! dont get down on herbie. that is all i use and i heve never had any problems and i have had way better results with online seeds than i thought i would.


----------



## spontcumb (Dec 13, 2013)

Unicloner said:


> Woah!!! dont get down on herbie. that is all i use and i heve never had any problems and i have had way better results with online seeds than i thought i would.


I'm not getting down on Herbie's. I ordered from them BECAUSE I've heard good things about their stealth and customer service.


----------



## YpsiGro (Jul 23, 2014)

I ordered on the 2nd. Got a confirmation email on the 3rd. Received my package on the 8th. I didn't get time to worry or cross my fingers and toes before stuff arrived.

The only issue is I ordered HeavyWeight Seed Co. Fruit Punch FEM. They sent me 5 of those and 2 free Skunk Haze Regular and 1 Royal Queen Critical FEM. Of the 5 I purchased only one germinated. All the 3 free ones germinated also. I am kind of OK because at least the one Fruit Punch that germinated is a beast. It Popped out of peat pellet in about 72 hours. I at least have that one and will have to wait to clone it.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 23, 2014)

LMFAO people on this board are like hollywood. Bringin back the dead.


----------



## wcharles (Jul 23, 2014)

i just ordered from herbies, i made one order last month and they got to me no problem. but now i didnt order what i wanted cause he doesnt garentee delivery .wish he would cause i would have just made 1 order , now i have to wait a day or 2 and mqake another one. lol.. but i give herbies 2 thumbs up.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 23, 2014)

Twisted694 said:


> ^^Do some of these look a little fishy to anyone else?? LOL!


Yes, I always raise an eyebrow at people who make an account to make a single post about how great/bad something is and then disappear.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 23, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> LMFAO people on this board are like hollywood. Bringin back the dead.


Ahaha I didn't even notice how old this thing is.


----------



## beanzz (Jul 27, 2014)

I've had fairly poor results from all of my Herbies orders. I have since switched mostly to the single seed centre. Attitude kind of sucks because their shit gets napped by customs constantly.


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 27, 2014)

redzi said:


> I had a bad batch of 50 Rapid Rooters...wasted some White Label seeds. Put the rest in some Happy Frog and all sprouted. That was the 5th and last time I used any plugs of any kind.


I am starting to wonder if mine are somehow "bad." I used to not have any issues cloning, but the last few batches they have taken up to 3 weeks to root and only about 75% survived. How do you know something is wrong with your rapid rooters? What signs to look for?


----------



## SheepsBlood (Aug 21, 2014)

Julius Caesar said:


> I am starting to wonder if mine are somehow "bad." I used to not have any issues cloning, but the last few batches they have taken up to 3 weeks to root and only about 75% survived. How do you know something is wrong with your rapid rooters? What signs to look for?


 I am wondering the same thing.
I ordered 5 LSD FEM, 5 Critical Kush FEM, and got several free seeds (2 Northern Light x Big Bud Auto FEM , a few Skunk, and 1 free FEM of something else I can't recall right now). 

I put 1 LSD and 1 Critical Kush in wet paper towels, they cracked open with about a 2-4 mm tail. I then placed in damp soil, waited and two days later, they came up out of the ground. Then they didn't grow for several days and started looking sickly. 

So, I tried again the other day, (2 of each strain) this time I did half in RO water, and half in distilled, half in paper towel and half in cups of water. 
Also, I have used Foxfarm Ocean forrest, Happy Frog, Miracle grow seedling soil, and straight perlite to transfer into...
So far nothing has sprouted out. It has been 2 days since transfer.
If these don't function as advertised, and Herbie's is unwilling to make up for bad seeds, then of course I take my business back to Nirvana seeds and bash them on every board on the internets. 

*The only seeds from Herbies to actually take off so far! Northern Light x Big Bud Auto (the free seed!!!). I used distilled, a paper towel, and transferred to FF soil. The picture was taken a few days ago. I have since topped her.
I have never grown Auto before so this will be exciting! *

FYI: the walls are not PEG board now, I covered them in poly white the other day and also ordered up a 600watt digital ballast and Nikko 600 watt HPS bulb. In this pic she's under a 400 watt digital with a 400 watt HPS EYE Hortilux Super bulb.
I never use metal halides, I think it's a waste of money because I have never seen a difference in VEG. Though I would use my T5 8 bulb 4 footer, but I gave that to my step son to use. (He lives in a Medically Legal state)
Also I have a portable 8,000 BTU A/C unit in the room.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 21, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> I am wondering the same thing.
> I ordered 5 LSD FEM, 5 Critical Kush FEM, and got several free seeds (2 Northern Light x Big Bud Auto FEM , a few Skunk, and 1 free FEM of something else I can't recall right now).
> 
> I put 1 LSD and 1 Critical Kush in wet paper towels, they cracked open with about a 2-4 mm tail. I then placed in damp soil, waited and two days later, they came up out of the ground. Then they didn't grow for several days and started looking sickly.
> ...



blame the breeder not the seeder


----------



## SheepsBlood (Aug 28, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> blame the breeder not the seeder


Yup it was me! lol
Too wet!
Tried again with dryer soil and it went fine. Also, did a few in rapid rooters.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 28, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> Yup it was me! lol
> Too wet!
> Tried again with dryer soil and it went fine. Also, did a few in rapid rooters.


I meant the company that made the seed, but i am glad to know you have found success.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Aug 28, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> I meant the company that made the seed, but i am glad to know you have found success.


Damn man, I almost got upset at your blame the breeder thing. Then I thought, " hey he's right it is my fault, I am the idiot". Though, you were being nice to begin with and meaning blame those damn seed makers. 
Ya know I think they all just use that gibberellin to force the plants to seed. Which to me is not a quality seed. I forced seeds before but I did it by light stressing. I just would run the lights on for 4 hours off for 3, on for 10, off for 2, on for 2 off for 2, on for 12 off for 12, on for 12 off for 12, on for 4 off for 4... Just random ass light schedule. They hermi'd. 
I tested them after and they have all been female with absolutely no seeds. I was skeptical that it would work at first but, now I have proof.
So, I gave away like 50 of them to family and friends and just asked if they would report back to me if they get a hermi or a male or just females. So far 2 say only females. I am waiting on the fall harvests to find out if this is a 100%.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Aug 28, 2014)

Did I miss the 5 o'clock free crack give away????


----------



## vostok (Aug 28, 2014)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


*You are a dumbass ..you come on here with zero posts,.. zero likes or anything ...bad move little boy ..go read the fine print!*


----------



## HughDunit (Aug 28, 2014)

I ordered a batch of autos from herbies for a quick run ijn between new grows in oct. I germinated one fine BUT its not the auto it suppose to be. She is growing amongst my phenos who are 5 weeks into flowering now. The auto is a supersonic cristal storm from samsara seeds and she sprouted from the coco on the 6th of july. By end of July she was still growing really slowly and becasue of my phenos i had to switch to 12/12. I dont know about you guys but i know this should have been the last week of flower and should be nearly ready. After 4 weeks 12/12 its just now decided to start showing pre flowering. I also tried to sprout some la diva that i got from herbies and it was a dud. 

I am running 2 400W HPS in a medium growing size. All my other girls had no issues and going to schedule. 

I am not putting the blame solely on herbies but could it be a possibility they are not be careful with the seeds they are sending? I know they separate them from the breeder packs for extra stealth..but anything could happen on their end and we, the buyers, are going on trust factor because seed distributors put the blame always back to the seed company and somehow absolve themselves of responsibility if the product doesnt work. They only offer a replacement service if your order does not get through.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Aug 28, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> I ordered a batch of autos from herbies for a quick run ijn between new grows in oct. I germinated one fine BUT its not the auto it suppose to be. She is growing amongst my phenos who are 5 weeks into flowering now. The auto is a supersonic cristal storm from samsara seeds and she sprouted from the coco on the 6th of july. By end of July she was still growing really slowly and becasue of my phenos i had to switch to 12/12. I dont know about you guys but i know this should have been the last week of flower and should be nearly ready. After 4 weeks 12/12 its just now decided to start showing pre flowering. I also tried to sprout some la diva that i got from herbies and it was a dud.
> 
> I am running 2 400W HPS in a medium growing size. All my other girls had no issues and going to schedule.
> 
> I am not putting the blame solely on herbies but could it be a possibility they are not be careful with the seeds they are sending? I know they separate them from the breeder packs for extra stealth..but anything could happen on their end and we, the buyers, are going on trust factor because seed distributors put the blame always back to the seed company and somehow absolve themselves of responsibility if the product doesnt work. They only offer a replacement service if your order does not get through.


I agree, they could be fondling them or whatever else could possibly happen.
Though, I did write them because I wasn't pleased with the sluggish growth and that some didn't germinate that I did properly. I mean, I have always soaked like crazy and never had any issues. Though these needed tender loving care to get them going.
So in response to my email, they said they can't send me what I had ordered due to not having a direct link with the breeders. 
Though they said I can have this months freebies, 5 Delicious Critical Super Silver Haze, 5 World Of Seeds Amnesia and 5 World Of Seeds Afghan Kush Special. There on their way.


----------



## HughDunit (Aug 28, 2014)

I think i will email them as well. 2 months veg for an auto, even after switching to 12/12 4 weeks ago, is not on.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Aug 28, 2014)

Be very polite and tactful. My email read like I was the Queen of England herself. I explained that my SOUVENIRS were not COLLECTABLE. They had failed the requirements set fourth by seed collectors. Something like that should help them understand what the deal is. Make sure if your a repeat customer to let them know, and if not just let them know if your a first time customer. 
Remember, they are a wholesaler not the breeder like *Pass it Around* stated earlier in the thread. 

I have since decided to order with the breeder pack intact and got me some Green House Seeds, they are on their way also, two 5 packs of Indica Variety Pack I . (Actually the tracking said they have just cleared customs.


----------



## HughDunit (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah i have never had any issues when i received the breeder pack hence why i am suspicious of the way they handle the beans. I think i am going to now order just a few top line beans and breed seeds myself. At least the fuck ups all mine and if done right you will have a lifetime worth of seeds to pick from, provided you store them well.

Also the price of seeds is crazy.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 18, 2014)

I just got green taped... 

Figured I would post now and update with what happens from here. They seem really solid and professional so far, so I am hoping that everything works out. I sent them a reply to their email with a pdf picture of the envelope, so we shall see.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Oct 25, 2014)

Well, these are two of ladies from the seeds Herbies sent me. Afghan Kush SpecialThey germinated easily as you can tell since they are now going into my flower room.
Shit, I spelled it wrong in the picture. Oops


----------



## SheepsBlood (Oct 25, 2014)

Here are more pics of progress that I am having from the seeds from Herbies... Well, some are clones... but you get the idea. The new seeds finally are working and I only had like two survive from the first batch.

Oh, and by the way, the seeds from Green House Seeds were much larger than those from the other seed producers (almost double in size, they look like normal sized seeds unlike the ones Herbies has been sending me). Makes me feel confident things will go well with those also. 

If you alla re wondering why I have small fem's in the flower room, it's because I have to get them to finish before December because the wife decided that we are going on vacation then. So, I will start back up after vacation with the Green House Seeds.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok I couldn't help myself to share...
This is some close ups of the Northern Lights x Big Bud *Week 5
If you click on the picture it will go to full size and you can even seed resin heads that broke off and are on my thumb tip!
*


----------



## SheepsBlood (Oct 25, 2014)

Shit, one more for the road!
Here is a bud shot from *October 15* (_ *I sprayed Jasmonic Acid on them on the 20th of October)*_
*

This was yesterday OCT 24th! Check out how much the trichomes increased. Trust me it only took a few days to do this but I finally took pictures yesterday. I would suggest not to due this until it's the last week because it may retard growth.
Jasmonic acid is safe to use but since it makes the plant think harm is coming it's way, it could retard growth like I said. I only did it half way through as a test.


Yes, it is the same plant, just a different camera and light. I was using my iPhone on one and my Canon Eos on the other. You can tell a Canon is superior to the crappy iPhone camera.*


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 28, 2014)

Herbie came through big time. They gave me a couple options, but I decided on the seeds. Today (ten days after I got green taped) they landed in my mailbox. 

I don't see any reason to shop anywhere else. They were very prompt, and communicated well through the entire process. As long as everything is what they say (which I highly expect them to be), they have me as a customer for life.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 28, 2014)

+4
Fast shipping.
The thc bomb, ww x bigbud, cotton candy, are good. Even the Hawaiian skunk haze is good.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Oct 28, 2014)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


DO NOT TRUST ANY MEMBER WITH FEW POSTS OR REPUTATION THAT CRITICIZE SEED CO's (especially Herbies)


----------



## daemon kronic (Oct 28, 2014)

I would have to assume it was just a bad batch... Possibly damaged by poor shipping... Or method was off.
Over 1000 seeds ordered and maybe 10 were failures
And i account that to my methods


----------



## SheepsBlood (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree they have some FAST SHIPPING!!! They were able to get to me twice before 1 from Attitude got here. Weird!?!?


----------



## HughDunit (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so pissed of with herbies. What a shit run of seeds they sent me. I bought $250 bucks worth of seeds (mostly autos) and only 2 germinated and out of those 2 one was a very tiny yield (9 grams pfffffft i used a 16 litre pot ffs) and the other ended up being some weird hybrid auto which took 3 months to grow and had a very low potency almost to the point you needed to smoke 7 cones to get a buzz.

Most of the seeds were tiny..so small they looked like tomato seeds. I cracked one open as it didnt do anything and it was empty inside as it had dried out ffs!

I know its not my method of germinating as the non herbie seeds i had left all germinated successfully...but the ones from herbies were a massive failure. What a waste of fucken money!

I dont know what is going on with seed banks but this industry is out of control with no regulation. The amount of money they are making on a trust based system is absurd and i have noticed they have wised up and are not offering normal seeds as much as they were a few years ago due to people just breeding their own.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2014)

ive germinated 8 herbies brought seeds only one didn't germinate but ill give it a day more to see if it does...I guess in the long run it depends on the breeder that's supplying herbies..for example ive germed 4 wonder woman seeds from nirvana seeds no problem and a strawberry blue and pineapple chunk all easy germed..but I putin a white rhino from WOS and no luck..ill try another white rhino if it doesn't germ I just wont buy that from them again simple.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> I am so pissed of with herbies. What a shit run of seeds they sent me. I bought $250 bucks worth of seeds (mostly autos) and only 2 germinated and out of those 2 one was a very tiny yield (9 grams pfffffft i used a 16 litre pot ffs) and the other ended up being some weird hybrid auto which took 3 months to grow and had a very low potency almost to the point you needed to smoke 7 cones to get a buzz.
> 
> Most of the seeds were tiny..so small they looked like tomato seeds. I cracked one open as it didnt do anything and it was empty inside as it had dried out ffs!
> 
> ...


email herbies back but be nice about it they will listen and send more


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 12, 2014)

Out of 4 orders I have had a couple not germ. I just germed some bbbc and slh 2 weeks ago. Thanks Herbie!


----------



## panhead (Nov 12, 2014)

slob said:


> Hmmmmm........... quite a few people standing up for herbies in here...... just wondering how many of these people work there.


Why do people have to work there if they've had a good experience with the seedbank ?

We get countless threads where somebodys order got jacked by customs , or where beans didnt sprout , then the angry people come here to warn "Bash" us about the seedbank.

Ive often wondered how many of these threads are started by other seedbanks , that way they can slide in their favorite seedbank thats allways been great vs the shitty shop in the thread title.

RIU gets used alot for free advertising & i instantly suspect every seedbank warning thread as a shill post.


----------



## HughDunit (Nov 12, 2014)

I have had success in the past with a few seedbanks and the previous order was good. But the last order i just had rotten luck i guess. I did order stealth this time around and selected them to be removed from packs..which made me even more sus.

But it was enough for me to never order from herbies again. If i only ordered a few seeds and lost 50 bucks ok..but 250 is a lot for me when i have a wife who hates me growing to begin with, even so handing money over for seeds.

From now i want all seeds in their packs. Thats the only way to really know if what you ordered was correct. Risk with seeds being confiscated at customs but hey stressing out about seeds not germinating is not worth it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Nov 12, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> I have had success in the past with a few seedbanks and the previous order to the last was good. But the last order i just had rotten luck i guess but it was enough for me to never order from herbies again. If i only ordered a few seeds and lost 50 bucks ok..but 250 is a lot for me when i have a wife who hates me growing to begin with, even so handing money over for seeds.
> 
> From now i want all seeds in their packs. Thats the only way to really know if what you ordered was correct. Risk with seeds being confiscated at customs but hey stressing out about seeds not germinating is not worth it.


Check out the Vault and Gorilla. Never took my seeds out of the breeder pack.


----------



## HughDunit (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah its a bit suss when seeds that dont come in breeders pack dont work or end up being some weird hybrid. One of the autos that did work was crap..absolute crap. It took 3 months to finish which for an auto is too long. Oh and the smoke was shit..thing is i have grown this strain before and i swear they gave me some shitty strain which was no where near being an auto nor the strain i ordered.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2014)

ruby fruit said:


> ive germinated 8 herbies brought seeds only one didn't germinate but ill give it a day more to see if it does...I guess in the long run it depends on the breeder that's supplying herbies..for example ive germed 4 wonder woman seeds from nirvana seeds no problem and a strawberry blue and pineapple chunk all easy germed..but I putin a white rhino from WOS and no luck..ill try another white rhino if it doesn't germ I just wont buy that from them again simple.


Ill stick with herbies regardless...the white rhino germinated eventually ...its everyone to their own I guess


----------



## SheepsBlood (Nov 13, 2014)

HughDunit said:


> I am so pissed of with herbies. What a shit run of seeds they sent me. I bought $250 bucks worth of seeds (mostly autos) and only 2 germinated and out of those 2 one was a very tiny yield (9 grams pfffffft i used a 16 litre pot ffs) and the other ended up being some weird hybrid auto which took 3 months to grow and had a very low potency almost to the point you needed to smoke 7 cones to get a buzz.
> 
> Most of the seeds were tiny..so small they looked like tomato seeds. I cracked one open as it didnt do anything and it was empty inside as it had dried out ffs!
> 
> ...


I do agree that their seeds are small as a nats balls.
I like their fast shipping but that's about it for now.
Got me some GHS Indica I from Attitude, bought 10. Germinated two days ago, 8 out of 10 have spouted. 
I soaked in tap water for 24 hrs then put them in rapid rooters. Rapid rooters are the best!!!


----------



## Cold$moke (Nov 14, 2014)

Not herbies fault of customers seed selections
edit not saying this in a prick way


----------



## tokingtiger (May 15, 2015)

all you guys talking such good things about herbies I ordered some seeds... they where shipped 3 weeks ago and i'm still waiting... they want me to wait 5 more days. kinda sucks as the season is now. playing around with the date by as much as 30 days is not going to do me any good..


----------



## GIJonas (May 15, 2015)

Got my seeds from Herbies a month ago. Arrived at address in 9 days and 100% germination. They get my vote.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok folks, I hope you're all still following this thread.
I decided to order from Herbies again.
Well, just like others say and what I have experienced. Small as a gnats balls came in the mail about a month ago. I ordered a 5 pack of Barneys Critical Kush.

I soaked them in plain ol' water from my well. Now I know what your going to say. So stop right there. My well is at 73 ppm. I run a whole house filter for sedements, and my well is over 300 ft deep in the great white north east. So don't even go there ok.

That said. Soaked, they cracked open, placed them in rapid rooters. Kept at a damp level and they sprouted. A few days later 1 by 1 are dying. Just like before.

So, I have seeds from Attitude and did the same thing at the same time. Wow, they are growing. Surprise!

Just a note... The freebie auto I got from Herbies took off and I have some freebie Afghan regulars but I don't deal with attempts to pollinate my grow room and Afghan isn't my cup of weed.
I would give them away that's how much I don't care for them.
Maybe I will place them outside next summer.

This will be my final order from Herbies.

Positives about Herbies...
Super fast shipping.
Great stealth (if you choose it)

Negatives...
Only freebies ever sprout and make it.

I give them a BIG THUMBS DOWN.

Trust me or don't.
If they work for you, GREAT.
As for me, I will purchase elsewhere.
I know I said Attitude in this message but, choose who you want. Just not Herbies.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm more interested in customer service. Seeds are seeds. If customer service said, 'too bad. fuck off.' then I'm more inclined to order elsewhere.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Oct 16, 2015)

So I wrote Herbie's 3 times to replace my seeds that wouldn't germinate. I finally got them to re-send another pack of 5 Barney's Critical Kush. I have a feeling that it is Barney's seeds and not Herbie's storage of them. I say this because again, small ass fuck seeds and they were in an original breeder pack. 2 of 5 germinated. While I did this I germinated 15 seeds a friend of mine made. He did a cross with MOB & Snow Dawg. 14 out of 15 germinated. 

Let's get some reports on which seed breeders fail, not just the seed banks.

I ordered from True North Seed's about 5 days ago. Buddha Cheese and Royal Queen's OG Kush. I will share that one when I germinate them.


----------



## weednurd420 (Nov 28, 2015)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


i had this prob with herbies but its not herbies?? its the seed Banks they get the seeds from i had 3 bad seeds 1 did sprout after 9 days still got now and it looks like compleat shit and there replacements they sent me was shit to they did the same thing but my pinapple chunk is doing very good,,,,,DONT MSG HERBIES MSG THE SEED COPANIES THAT HERBIES GOT THERE SEEDS FROM THEY WILL HELP YOU HERBIES HAS ONLY REPLACED SEEDS FOR ME 1 TIME and that was just kuz i placed a order and then complained about the seeds in my new order..... but other seed copanies replace seeds for me no prob but i order seeds every other week and want to keep me buying


----------



## Homiesbestbuds (Dec 23, 2020)

wareagle84 said:


> I placed 2 orders from hebies headshop with a total of aboyt 75 us dollars and also ordered 20 thc bomb seeds from marijuana seeds-nl ..all the seeds i germed of the thc bomb sprouted and are nice looking seedlings buuut every seed from herbies head shop were bad ...they were germed the same way and none ever sprouted!! So i emailed herbies head shop and they said sorry that dont guarantee germination ! No help at all just a soryy and get over it !! I am pissed but ill get over it i just wanna get the word out not to use these guys!!


i got seeds frm them also, 2 packs of 10, 0% sprouted. The sell BOOF purposely, heard the same store from alot other sources!


----------



## coppershot (Dec 23, 2020)

Homiesbestbuds said:


> i got seeds frm them also, 2 packs of 10, 0% sprouted. The sell BOOF purposely, heard the same store from alot other sources!


So what you're saying is nothing has changed in *10 years*.......


----------



## EnigmaticG (Dec 12, 2022)

I quit ordering when I recieved a bodhi freebie with only ten seeds that had the 12 marked out on the package. So you skim 2 of the free seeds that bodhi provides for his customers. Fuck you very much sir.


----------



## fat&blunt (Dec 12, 2022)

never had an issue with herbies. Yeah, sometimes seeds got seized but you can always ask for a replacement or refund, their customer service works really nice, the germination rate is also pretty good, especially their own seeds. So they're reliable for me


----------



## mountaindew34 (Dec 14, 2022)

Have a better germ rate with Herbies than ilgm, and it's a reliable seebank with a great support (prefer chat than email). Always received my orders (NY), and now that Herbies can ships from within the USA I do think it will go on


----------

